# Northobranchius Rachovii



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I was just wondering if anyone here had or would know of anyone that would have the rachovii killifish. THnx


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Give Noah's Pet Arc in Kits a call. They usually have a selection of Killies. Alternately find out when the Vancouver killie Club meets.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure that Graham at Noah's Pet Ark on Broadway can help you, as PistolPete said. But if he can't locate some of those killies for you, then PM Scholz, who is a BCA member here. Scholz has ordered killifish eggs online and knows how to find good suppliers.


----------

